# Flexible screen...



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

_CES: See Sonys flexible OLED screen in action_

Sony had a prototype flexible OLED display on show at its monumental CES stand this year, along with a few flexible OLED concept devices. The video-playing OLED was small and not quite a roll-up screen, but it shows the kind of display we can look forward too in a few years once someone figures out how to make cheap, large OLED panels.

http://www.mobilecomputermag.co.uk/200901131207/ces-see-sonys-flexible-oled-screen-in-action.html


----------

